
Show HN: GameOfCoins.de – Virtual Cryptocurrency Trading - eralpb
https://gameofcoins.de
======
noddy1
Next step is to rank the participants, start making actual trades based on the
top 50%, then ICO a coin promising a share of those profits for $30 million in
ETH

~~~
jerguismi
Why not just go straight to the ICO? Most projects seem to do that and they
still manage to raise those millions.

------
eralpb
Hello, I created this for fun, although more professional tools are available
for virtual trading this one is just focused on cryptocurrencies and for the
fun aspect. The cryptocompare's API is used. I am willing to develop this a
bit further, currently it's just a day old project.

~~~
egeozcan
Great idea, now I can see how I would suck about making the right coin
choices! How about also showing the buying price to make it more apparent for
me? :)

Also, something to keep in mind: There are occasional errors about database
being locked.

~~~
eralpb
Thank you, I may implement couple of features this weekend, I agree it'd be
much better to see a bit of history!

Changed my database server, should give no errors as of now ;)

------
Geee
You can make much more profit trading here than is actually possible, because
buying virtually won't affect the market.

~~~
Tepix
Yes it should take into account the trade volume and if you buy a significant
amount there should be a penalty fee to emulate this somewhat.

------
brut
I'm jealous. I've been working on almost the exact same thing for a week now.

Really jealous.

And a bit angry! Haha.

~~~
eralpb
Maybe you tried to include too many features? :) My friends just wanted to
give cryptocurrencies a try, and all these charts and orders are too
complicated! This is where they can create a portfolio in couple of clicks and
check it weeks later if they feel like it!

~~~
brut
No, my idea is slightly more involved. However I want to use my own data, not
other people's, so I spent time setting up a proper DB schema to hold exchange
data from various providers. This is not complicated but also not trivial.

~~~
justinjlynn
well, if you find yourself not wanting to work on it because someone else did
it already, would you consider putting your schema online?

~~~
brut
No I'm still working on it. I will definitely consider pushing code to GitHub.

------
techaddict009
Wow we are competitors:
[https://www.cryptoground.com/](https://www.cryptoground.com/)

~~~
eralpb
Yours looks really nice, keep it up ;)

------
kentbrew
Bought some DOGE, sold it back, and now have $0, at the very bottom of the
leaderboard:

[https://gameofcoins.de/leaderboard/710](https://gameofcoins.de/leaderboard/710)

I have company, though. :)

------
Keeeeeeeks
Neat project; I'm starting to think that most of these sites, and services
that gamify crypto-speculating are training models around user
behavior/mimicking trades.

Also, it threw a 500 internal server error after linking Twitter

------
Retr0spectrum
Someone seems to have hacked it already:
[https://gameofcoins.de/portfolio/bury](https://gameofcoins.de/portfolio/bury)

Race condition?

------
ddgflorida
Fun! It would be nice to see what price we bought the currency at in Trade
History, plus what our current profit is per currency.

------
hayksaakian
would be nice to track my trade history so i can see when i'm up or down on an
particular coin

~~~
eralpb
It should now be implemented ;) .. half of it lol

------
ringaroundthetx
Can't go short? nobody can make returns on a down day except possibly selling
back to USD?

~~~
eralpb
I didn't want to convert this to a full-fledged trading platform with Stop
Losses and orders etc. it requires too much effort. but if you want to test
that I can recommend you Etoro's virtual mode. But thanks for your comment :)

~~~
ringaroundthetx
short sells have nothing to do with stop losses and complex order types. but,
alright, permabull virtual virtual currency trading.

~~~
matt_wulfeck
You've virtually described the current state of bitcoin. People buy it and
never sell it and never use it.

~~~
ringaroundthetx
and thats okay. the M1 money supply is a tiny fraction of the currencies
people actually respect, so it looks like bitcoin is working at the same
standard those are held at.

------
Sujan
Why the .de domain?

Feature request: Let me input exact amounts instead of only via the slider.

------
luismmolina
Where is IOTA? I want to "buy" it. Keep working on it, its really nice!

~~~
eralpb
It is interesting that IOTA is missing.. because I already query 1300 coins.
Let me check what is wrong :)

------
rrobukef
Yesterday I subscribed. Today I get spam. Anyone else?

~~~
eralpb
I don't even ask for email.. how can I spam? :/ There is no "subscription" on
the website.

------
drakmail
Sqlite in production? Seriously? And Python 2.7... Move to 3.x and PostgreSQL
at least ;-)

PS. Nice idea

~~~
eralpb
I didn't know Python3 offers better performance to be honest, but Sqlite is a
real ordeal for this t2.micro now ;)

(Switched to PostgreSQL in a hot-change fashion!)

~~~
silly_giraffe
SQLite can handle a lot more than people think. The SQLite website uses it for
production
([https://www.sqlite.org/whentouse.html](https://www.sqlite.org/whentouse.html))

~~~
StavrosK
It can handle a _lot_ of reads, but you'll have problems with multiple
concurrent writes (at least with Python). I run read-heavy production websites
on SQLite just fine, though.

------
bastijn
Not sure if this is a nice idea, a nice execution, or nothing at all. There
was a HN post not too long ago on "please tell us what you do first thing".
Guess you should (re)read that. Any action requires my twitter or a new
account. And you call people without Twitter old school?

Jokes on you!

(So:

1\. create a proper landing page

2\. Allow us to check on what this is without sharing our data with you;
because we won't without knowing what this is in this era.

3\. Twitter new school? Ha!)

~~~
eralpb
Haha sorry to offend you, I meant to say like Username/Password is kind of
old-school in this era where the importance of digital identities are realised
and there are many startups around it, Twitter uses an Authorization protocol
(OAuth) which makes them "new school". I quite dislike Twitter.

~~~
bastijn
You didn't offend, no worries. I understood what you meant. I just included it
as a minor, not well understood it seems from the downvotes, joke to take the
edge of the comment. My main message was you should update your landing page
to explain what it is. That should reduce the bounce rates. Having to sign up
without information on what you are signing up for is a big barrier and might
(will) scare people away.

P.s. [https://gameofcoins.de/](https://gameofcoins.de/) works but
[https://www.gameofcoins.de/](https://www.gameofcoins.de/) linked from your
page results in a dns error. I guess your dns records need some tuning.

